# schulter has a new place in RENO NEVADA



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got a flyer today they built a new plant and training facility in reno nevada.................seems to be pretty sweet


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another good reason to visit Nevada.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Bethany, Ct. works fine for me.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well hey i never said i was a fence hopper just passing along the info I received in the mail.................The building itself looks to be awesome by far...... It was not mentioned anywhere over there.................3 blocks down that is


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Bill, works fine for me also since it's only 20 mins. from my house.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm cool with Grand Haven, MI. :whistling:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

gee to be honest the building is pretty sweet a LIVE WALL.... a rain collection system to flush toliets.... heated floors with bekotec.


looks like there are gonna make stuff there and do classes as well. 90 k sq feet huge building by far.


to be honest i am ok with twin 525 merc's crusing at 98 plus MPH:thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Michael-- where abouts are you? I get alot of call for work in Ct. (I'm originally from Orange-- alot of ties between my family and the Rothbergs) and about 2 months ago, sure could've used some help in Manchester at the new Sonic! I'm hoping to get the next one in Milford, too (or Danbury, which ever comes first!).


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in Hamden, but travel throughout the state. Currently working on a bid for a big commercial project in Middletown. If you need someone to handle your Ct jobs let me know or need an extra hand if you make the trip down here.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

So you're a commercial guy!! Most of the guys who trained me are in Hamden. Benny Ciarleglio, Emilio Montanero, Lucky DeMico, Pellegrino Sorrentino, and one I'm SURE you know-- he started with me, at the same time I did-- Attilio LaVecchia.  You probably know Emilio's son Aldo, and Pel's son Joey, too.


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Not do derail any further, but small world...



Bill_Vincent said:


> So you're a commercial guy!! Most of the guys who trained me are in Hamden. Benny Ciarleglio, Emilio Montanero, Lucky DeMico, Pellegrino Sorrentino, and one I'm SURE you know-- he started with me, at the same time I did-- Attilio LaVecchia.  You probably know Emilio's son Aldo, and Pel's son Joey, too.


 My parents live in Hamden and I am pretty sure they bought Attilio's house up in Mt. Carmel about 12 years ago. Tile everywhere in that house. Swirl ceilings with gold specks and a golden mural of Venice on the living room wall.  Gotta love it! 

Anyway if either of you need a hand in CT shoot me a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

how are you going to derail a thread that no one seemed to be interested in the first place. All the remarks had nothing to do with awesome great for schulter.


DERAIL full speed ahead. Well its sunny in florida today and time to fire up the MERC's to run on the water.........ahhh the joys of owning a go fast boat


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Dave-- you like the smell in that basement? Ati used to (don't know if he still does) make his own Capicole and prosciutto and hang them in the basement to age. back when he was there, you walk into that basement and you'd swear you just walked into an Italian deli! never tried his prosciutto, but I had his capicole, and it was some of the best! Luicky was another one, but his was a huge wine cellar. That guy made some of the best wine I've ever had, and I've had some great wines. He used to bring a bottle to the job every year on New Years Eve, and we'd start the party early with the super and laborer foreman in the super's office after knock off, no matter what job we were on. 

I feel bad about Ati having to leave the trade, though. He was every bit as good as me, and in some ways, better.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Actually, you may be talking about the house before the one I'm talking about- from back when he was working for my father. I think his son Frank has it now-- a little way off Shepard Ave.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Wit guys like dat, you don' mess-a-wit Bill Vincinte...



Opie... Let's see some high speed shots! 

It's too hot to boat here...


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

:gunsmilie:

You're close. before my grandfather shortened it, it was Vicentini.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

reno aint got this..http://www.surfgrandhaven.com/:thumbup:


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Actually, you may be talking about the house before the one I'm talking about- from back when he was working for my father. I think his son Frank has it now-- a little way off Shepard Ave.



I never noticed the deli smell. Haha
Brick house? Finished basement with inlaw suite? 

I to give it to the installers there, 35+ years old, not one crack in a grout line in the kitchen or dining room. The bathrooms weren't to bad either, considering.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Good chance that every piece of tile in that house is mudset. Same guy who taught me how to do mudset (Benny Ciarleglio) also taught him.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

ee3 said:


> reno aint got this..http://www.surfgrandhaven.com/:thumbup:


I went looking for it, but couldn't find it-- somwhere around here, I have a few pics from when my wife and I went out to Vegas for a convention-- afterward, we were heading up to her dad's in St. George, Utah, and went by Carroll Shelby's compound. I'll take that as a substitute!


----------

